# Opus X, Humi 7



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Here are some Opus X's


----------



## NJ Stogie King (May 20, 2008)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## UniqueStylz (Apr 29, 2009)

Very Nice.. Makes me wish I had more than 1 stick in my Humidor


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome!!!! Nice Humi!


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

PIF some of that goodness my way. Nice stash and box dude.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

You must have one room thats nothing but humis! Im working on building my little humi storage room in the electrical room in the basement. Gonna keep all cigar related stuff in there.....where its out of site and drunks cant get their grubby hands on em.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Niiiice. That humi is something else.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Holy crap! I want to eat that box. 

Nom Nom Nom.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

baddddmonkey said:


> Holy crap! I want to eat that box.
> 
> Nom Nom Nom.


thats what she said!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Are you kidding me!!! btw nice box! (I think this is the first and last time I will say this to a guy) :lol:


----------



## vanzandt (Apr 29, 2009)

NICE!!!!:usa2:never seen a humi like that before..its kind of neat.


----------



## popNsmoke (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW!.......i need to come over when i get back form the sand box


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you

here is the top shelf it is to small for cigars so i just leave it empty
I guess you could put a cutter in there


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

That is awesome, haven't seen anything like it. Nice sticks inside there.


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice Humi, Great cigars!!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very cool. That is nice looking humidor.
And the cigars are good too.


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

where'd ya get the humidor?


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

randommcsmokesalot said:


> where'd ya get the humidor?


Sorry, I can't remember


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

It's almost identical to the Montecristo pyramid humidor.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

This one is a Le Veil
The Monte is a Adorini made one I think.
It is taller, wider and with more trays


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

We could hang.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

^LOL


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

BLASPHEMY!

Awesome humi and stash Bill. Straight up ridiculous.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thats awesome...very nice


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

GlockG23 said:


> This one is a Le Veil
> The Monte is a Adorini made one I think.
> It is taller, wider and with more trays


The Le Veil looks more like the monte, the Adorini looks like the shelves come out of the pyramid like a draw, no pyramid cover.

Oddly the Le Veil is patent pending, so the real question is, how did you get your hands on that one?


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

-
Adorini makes two Pyramids, did you look at both?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

randommcsmokesalot said:


> so the real question is, how did you get your hands on that one?


It fell off a truck?


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

GlockG23 said:


> -
> Adorini makes two Pyramids, did you look at both?


ya this one, not to impressed









Davidoff makes one too, for 2,500, heh!


----------



## Dave128 (Feb 2, 2009)

I love the humi. Looks like a great conversation starter. 

Maybe someday I'll have the pleasure of enjoying an Opus X.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome Humi....never seen one like that before.


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

Dave128 said:


> Maybe someday I'll have the pleasure of enjoying an Opus X.


Or in Glocks23's case, 41!


----------



## Dave128 (Feb 2, 2009)

randommcsmokesalot said:


> Or in Glocks23's case, 41!


That's great.....rub it in!


----------



## alexajo89 (Apr 30, 2009)

That thing is amazing.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

randommcsmokesalot said:


> Or in Glocks23's case, 41!


 lol it was 40 now 39


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

GlockG23 said:


> lol it was 40 now 39


shoot I should win a contest just for guessing that!


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

WOW beautiful box. oh no i think my wife saw me typing this


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

G-d that's beautiful.....

You know,I was starting to like you until now. I was admireing your generosity and energy that was devoted to keeping the forum alive and interesting and making it fun for newbs to get started into cigar smoking.

But now that I see these pictures I just hate you. You either have way more money that you could possibly deserve or you have found a gum ball machine stocked full of these and are getting them for a quarter each and not telling anyone.:hurt:


----------



## saigon68 (Apr 16, 2009)

Know very little about high end cigars but I think investment in something like this is on par with gold. Absolutely stunning. I hate you. ;>):hurt:


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

longburn said:


> G-d that's beautiful.....
> 
> You know,I was starting to like you until now. I was admireing your generosity and energy that was devoted to keeping the forum alive and interesting and making it fun for newbs to get started into cigar smoking.
> 
> But now that I see these pictures I just hate you. You either have way more money that you could possibly deserve or you have found a gum ball machine stocked full of these and are getting them for a quarter each and not telling anyone.:hurt:


lol the MSRP is 8 bucks to 11 bucks a piece, thats it and thats just
suggested your retailer can sell them cheaper or charge more


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

That looks very nice.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Did I win?


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Did I win?


Nope I did, please send prizes to me


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

GlockG23 said:


> lol the MSRP is 8 bucks to 11 bucks a piece, thats it and thats just
> suggested your retailer can sell them cheaper or charge more


That is a super nice box and collection.Unfortunately all of my retailers want to sell them from between $20 and up to $75 each but usually around $35.Mind if I ask where you get yours? Do they do mail order delivery? Oh,do you know if there is a better time of the year to buy them than another? From what I understand Fuente sends them out at certain times of the year.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

longburn said:


> That is a super nice box and collection.Unfortunately all of my retailers want to sell them from between $20 and up to $75 each but usually around $35.Mind if I ask where you get yours? Do they do mail order delivery? Oh,do you know if there is a better time of the year to buy them than another? From what I understand Fuente sends them out at certain times of the year.


I will not help you out on this sorry, my secret
But I will tell you to travel up to 100 miles as I do, and find a B&M shop that is not ripping you off 
20 to 75 bucks man that is stupid


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

I figured it out.
Glock's not really a big burly man. Nahhh!
He is a High Priced Call Girl who loves her stogies and she very intelligently asks her customers to pay her in High Value sticks rather than Cash.

Why you choose to pose as a Male on this site is unknown to me.

Come on Glock.
Show us the "real" you.
You must have a great set of legs to get those kinds of donations. 

Part of me wants to wash my mouth out with soap and the other just wants to laugh. This should actually be its own thread.
"Who really is the Glock? and what does he/she do?"


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

David M* said:


> I figured it out.
> Glock's not really a big burly man. Nahhh!
> He is a High Priced Call Girl who loves her stogies and she very intelligently asks her customers to pay her in High Value sticks rather than Cash.
> 
> ...


Really?!? 
did i just send you a Pre-embargo, and now you are calling me a High Priced Call Girl ? lol 
take your meds and go here

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/smoking-action/249727-glockg23-files.html


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

GlockG23 said:


> Really?!?
> did i just send you a Pre-embargo, and now you are calling me a High Priced Call Girl ? lol
> take your meds and go here
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/smoking-action/249727-glockg23-files.html


I have seen Cigar Man Andy do better photoshop than that! :lol:

jk big guy.
That thread would be funny though.
Seeing some of the responses in this thread, you can easily imagine some of the outlandish ideas people have regarding you and how you get your sticks.
Shoot - even in that thread some think your a Multi Millionaire.
I am telling ya - someone should start that thread and a prize be given to the most outlandish suggestion.
or maybe not....its tough for a noob to make these kind of suggestions. I know, I know....back to the end of the line.


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow, I don't know what is better, the humidor or Opus pix :shocked: That is a very sleek looking humidor. Thx for the cigar pron as well :ss


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

that is a collection that could make a grown man cry... nice pics... love the humidor


----------



## tundra06 (May 16, 2008)

Wow!!!


----------

